# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  One for the axolotl fans

## Frog News

*AJC's Frogroom (UK) August 10th, 2010 10:05 AM: One for the axolotl fans*

 Species with highly restricted distributions are vulnerable to extinction, and modification of natural habitats within their small ranges is a primary threat to their persistence. Expansion of urban development significantly impacts natural habitats and, therefore, threatens local diversity. The Mexican axolotl, _Ambystoma mexicanum_, is a strictly aquatic species that persists currently in two highly threatened and isolated populations. The current habitat remaining for these species are remnants of a historically extensive lacustrine system that occupied the entire Valley of Mexico, but has been destroyed by the growth of Mexico City. Unexpectedly, a third viable population of axolotls has been found in Chapultepec Park, a public recreational area in the heart of Mexico City.

Phylogenetic analyses of mitochondrial DNA sequences confirmed low genetic differentiation and a recurrent lack of monophyly in many of the taxa belonging to the _Ambystoma tigrinum_ species group, including _A. mexicanum_, but clustered the Chapultepec samples with other _A. mexicanum_ samples. Our data revealed higher haplotypic diversity in _A. mexicanum_ populations than previously recorded, due to new haplotypes from Chapultepec Park. We found high incidence of parasites and deformities among individuals in this population, which could negatively impact their viability. Our results emphasize the important role that artificial or semi-natural urban habitats can play in the conservation of highly threatened species.

Maintenance of the Chapultepec population is an alternative to ex-situ conservation in aquaria and terrariums, and may offer benefits because individuals experience natural seasonal dynamics and breed naturally in the lakes. This semi-natural setting might prevent some of the negative effects of captivity, such as loss of fitness due to small breeding groups and artificial selection for traits favored in captivity. A healthy breeding population in Chapultepec would also facilitate future reintroduction programs and serve as a source of acclimatized animals. Finally, the location of the population and the number of visitors to Chapultepec provide a suitable environment for the development of conservation and educational programs. Green areas such as large urban parks can be of great conservation value as reserves for local biodiversity and for education of the public about environmental challenges facing local flora and fauna. 

_Recuero, E., Cruzado-Cortes, J., Parra-Olea, G. & Zamudio, K. R. 2010: Urban aquatic habitats and conservation of highly endangered species: the case of Ambystoma mexicanum (Caudata, Ambystomatidae). Ann. Zool. Fennici 47: 223–238_

*Related:*
Saving the Aztec salamanderLost a leg? No problem!

*Full Blog Article*

----------


## John Clare

As a research scientist myself, I applaud any new work done and it's  exciting to learn of this new population of axolotls.  However, looking  at the photograph of the habitat, it's difficult to understand how a  single pond could save a species in the wild.  Given the continued  availability (it still goes on) of axolotls as food in markets in Mexico  City, it's clear that the Mexican authorities don't take this seriously  and it's very difficult to imagine this species surviving much longer  in the wild.

----------

